# My first Trailer Music Album :)



## Patryk Scelina (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm very happy to introduce my first album containing trailer music. It is called "Interdimensional" and it is inspired by sci-fi films.

This album is coming to the public in 3/28/2014 via iTunes, BandCamp, Spotify etc. 
It's avaliable for licensing. For any licensing information use e-mail: [email protected]

I already published one of the tracks and I would love to share it with You. 
https://soundcloud.com/patrykscelina/re ... the-heroes
http://youtu.be/aTWVjNPLsbs


Here is album's official site:
http://www.patryk.scelina.com/interdimensional (www.patryk.scelina.com/interdimensional)

This forum is full of very talented and succesful composers and I would be very happy to see some coments from you guys


----------



## Patryk Scelina (Mar 28, 2014)

Album is out 

You Can find it on all popular music streaming services and music marketplaces:
Spotify, Wimp, iTunes, Amazon, BandCamp...

http://patrykscelina.bandcamp.com/album ... imensional


----------



## Patryk Scelina (May 2, 2014)

Hello again. 

My new Album called "Interdimensional" has became a part of Selectracks / BMG music catalog. 

You can find it here:
http://music.selectracks.com/#!explorer?b=1237896


----------

